# Anyone seen the new Benelli?



## mizzippi jb (Mar 31, 2009)

Thats one ugly gun. I'm a benelli fan but thats horrible. And it doesn't even come in 3&1/2 inch. Whatupwitdat?


----------



## 3d foam killer (Mar 31, 2009)

link please


----------



## BoatMan23 (Mar 31, 2009)

what you need 3.5s for? Elephants?


----------



## stev (Mar 31, 2009)

mine is 2009 and 3.5 m2


----------



## thar31321 (Mar 31, 2009)

stev said:


> mine is 2009 and 3.5 m2


 You have a SBE if it shoots 3.5!


----------



## Hard Core (Mar 31, 2009)

Haven't seen one yet. Somebody give us a pic or two.


----------



## thar31321 (Mar 31, 2009)

Here it is


----------



## Nitro (Mar 31, 2009)

Benelli DaVinci................ and I will pass- Thank you though.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Mar 31, 2009)

BoatMan23 said:


> what you need 3.5s for? Elephants?



We're all so glad you're back. And yes, elephants. Easier to float 4 too, but those pesky itialians probably did away with that feature after Fallin Skies.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Mar 31, 2009)

Not impressed. For as much hype as they put behind this gun I think that falls short. I am also surprised that no 3.5" is offered. I don't need it but there are plenty that shoot them.


----------



## greg@teamlivewire (Mar 31, 2009)

Bought up enough to shoot old ones for a while.  I do have 1 benelli, other 3 are hk.  2 never shot in the box.  I thought the sbe II's were ugly, but dang.  I shoot 3 1/2 and need every pellet.


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 31, 2009)

im interested in shooting one. anybody got any money?


----------



## dognducks (Mar 31, 2009)

I like the look of it. I'd be interested to shoot one.


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 31, 2009)

jim brantley said:


> Easier to float 4 too



now why would anyone wanna do that?


----------



## BoatMan23 (Mar 31, 2009)

jim brantley said:


> We're all so glad you're back. And yes, elephants. Easier to float 4 too, but those pesky itialians probably did away with that feature after Fallin Skies.



 hope you got your kleenexes


----------



## short stop (Mar 31, 2009)

Ill pass ..  man  talk about reachin   for the   abstract look    ...  wonder if   someone cut their ear  off  after they designed that   .   
  gezzz


----------



## mizzippi jb (Apr 1, 2009)

JerkBait said:


> now why would anyone wanna do that?


Just a long standing joke between me and the Jakester, all in good fun of course.


----------



## throwdown (Apr 1, 2009)

That thing is nasty looking. I'm not a happy camper when it comes to Benelli right now. I own two M2's and a SBE and love them. This monstrosity looks like some engineer had a good trip.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Apr 1, 2009)

Man what an ugly gun.  I'll stick with my M1 and M2.


----------



## Dirty_Duck (Apr 1, 2009)

Thats one ugly hunk of plastic.....I bet if shoots like a Stoeger.


----------



## stev (Apr 1, 2009)

My bad .it a m2 3''


----------



## vowell462 (Apr 1, 2009)

Looks like something my cat puked up. Too much sugar for a dime.


----------



## doublelungdriller (Apr 1, 2009)

whats the improvement over the sbe-2 ??

cause the looks fell short


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Apr 1, 2009)

*new benelli*

You would think they would try to create a shotgun that fired 3 times instead of building the worlds ugliest shotgun.


----------



## quackertackr (Apr 1, 2009)

If you are buying a waterfowl gun solely on the looks or because your friend has one instead of the functionality of it the you are buying it for the wrong reason. I do not own  a Benelli nor do I want to own one, but wait for the function test or reviews before you slam it. What people should be after is a safe gun that is comfortable, can withstand the elements, fires everytime the trigger is pulled, etc. To many people don't understand that function is primary with looks being secondary.


----------



## BoatMan23 (Apr 1, 2009)

quackertackr said:


> If you are buying a waterfowl gun solely on the looks or because your friend has one instead of the functionality of it the you are buying it for the wrong reason. I do not own  a Benelli nor do I want to own one, but wait for the function test or reviews before you slam it. What people should be after is a safe gun that is comfortable, can withstand the elements, fires everytime the trigger is pulled, etc. To many people don't understand that function is primary with looks being secondary.



that would be the SBE2


----------



## short stop (Apr 1, 2009)

quackertackr said:


> If you are buying a waterfowl gun solely on the looks or because your friend has one instead of the functionality of it the you are buying it for the wrong reason. I do not own  a Benelli nor do I want to own one, but wait for the function test or reviews before you slam it. What people should be after is a safe gun that is comfortable, can withstand the elements, fires everytime the trigger is pulled, etc. To many people don't understand that function is primary with looks being secondary.



   you could not be further from  the truth ...when you are  dealing  with   one of the  best  names   in guns  on the market 

  when you  look at spending   what  it cost  to buy a top shelf  gun   it must be pleasing to the eye  as well as  function like a top  dog   afield ..

     That  thing  looks  like a cheap gun    ..  

 Wanna buy a cheap waterfowl gun that fires everytime ...  buy  a Mossberg     it cost  1/3   of the price    but isnt pleasing to the eye -- just plain jane .


----------



## mizzippi jb (Apr 1, 2009)

BoatMan23 said:


> that would be the SBE2


This is amazing, we agree on something.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Apr 1, 2009)

BoatMan23 said:


> that would be the SBE2


This is amazing, we agree on something.


----------



## thar31321 (Apr 1, 2009)

Maybe they will drop the price of the SBE and the M2. Hey it the time for change so anything can happen.


----------



## quackertackr (Apr 1, 2009)

short stop said:


> you could not be further from  the truth ...when you are  dealing  with   one of the  best  names   in guns  on the market
> 
> when you  look at spending   what  it cost  to buy a top shelf  gun   it must be pleasing to the eye  as well as  function like a top  dog   afield ..
> 
> ...




I am not saying the SBE2 is not a good gun. But some people start slamming the gun when it may be the "next best thing" since the SBE2. I said absolutely nothing about price. You will pay for a good shotgun that can do all of the things that I stated. If I was farther than the truth and if was all about looks then YOU would be shooting a Citori or a Krieghoff depending on your financial situation. You need to reread the post instead of skim it and don't get offended when someone doesn't shoot what you shoot.


----------



## BoatMan23 (Apr 1, 2009)

jim brantley said:


> This is amazing, we agree on something.



just means you're getting smarter


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Apr 1, 2009)

BoatMan23 said:


> just means you're getting smarter


 True love is such a beautiful thing when it is pure


----------



## Gut_Pile (Apr 1, 2009)

Ugly gun. Seems to have a lot of new inovations though. Benelliusa.com . Seems they put it to test down in Argentina. Says they shot 88,000 rounds with no misfires.  I know one thing though, I wont be shooting one, if I'm paying that much I would like the option of a 3.5" shell. JMO


----------



## short stop (Apr 1, 2009)

quackertackr said:


> I am not saying the SBE2 is not a good gun. But some people start slamming the gun when it may be the "next best thing" since the SBE2. I said absolutely nothing about price. You will pay for a good shotgun that can do all of the things that I stated. If I was farther than the truth and if was all about looks then YOU would be shooting a Citori or a Krieghoff depending on your financial situation. You need to reread the post instead of skim it and don't get offended when someone doesn't shoot what you shoot.



   im  not offended .. and  I didnt  just skim thru your  post   either ..

      Looks play a huge part in  what I pick out  in a  gun . Its  50 / 50 .  

    Not many people  want to   take  an ugly date  out on   prom nite   ..


----------



## buckpro04 (Apr 2, 2009)

jim brantley said:


> Thats one ugly gun. I'm a benelli fan but thats horrible. And it doesn't even come in 3&1/2 inch. Whatupwitdat?



you can kill anything in the world with a 3" 12ga 

they went a differnt way and it has a completely new system, simple yes, but its a benelli, it will shoot and shoot and shoot


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm sure this new shotgun will compliment the catalogue hunter's desires to be the coolest kid in the boat with the most fashion accessories with the newest camo, calls, deeks,gun,finest dog, best boat, etc.

I stick to my secondhand 25 year old 870 that only shoots 3 inchers, the camo parka made by Dickies that I got secondhand as well as the older secondhand Flambeau deeks that still somehow bring in a few birds here and there.  Oh, did I fail to mention my cheap Haydel's calls?


----------



## dognducks (Apr 2, 2009)

short stop said:


> Not many people  want to   take  an ugly date  out on   prom nite   ..



But what if she's a good person?


----------



## JerkBait (Apr 2, 2009)

dognducks said:


> But what if she's a good person?



you keep tellin yourself that. ugly girls need guys like you.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Apr 2, 2009)

JerkBait said:


> you keep tellin yourself that. ugly girls need guys like you.




Zing!


----------



## dognducks (Apr 2, 2009)

JerkBait said:


> you keep tellin yourself that. ugly girls need guys like you.



like a scooter. Fun to ride till your friends find out.


----------



## BoatMan23 (Apr 2, 2009)

dognducks said:


> like a scooter. Fun to ride till your friends find out.



probably more like a surf board. just lay there and dont move and after fallin off once or twice you get put up and forgotten about


----------



## sureshot375 (Apr 2, 2009)

I think its interesting that you all base your opinion of the gun on how it looks.  The way the shells feed is the biggest innovation in auto loading shotguns in some time.  Only time will tell if the new design is really a major improvement.  Personally, I'll resevere judgement untill i shoot one.


----------



## thar31321 (Apr 2, 2009)

sureshot375 said:


> I think its interesting that you all base your opinion of the gun on how it looks.  The way the shells feed is the biggest innovation in auto loading shotguns in some time.  Only time will tell if the new design is really a major improvement.  Personally, I'll resevere judgement untill i shoot one.



If you would read the posts instead of glance at them, you would could read that 90% of the people in this thread that said something about the looks also shoot other benelli shotguns.


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Apr 2, 2009)

I think it looks sexy as heck.


----------



## sureshot375 (Apr 2, 2009)

thar31321 said:


> If you would read the posts instead of glance at them, you would could read that 90% of the people in this thread that said something about the looks also shoot other benelli shotguns.



   pm sent


----------



## JerkBait (Apr 2, 2009)

TurkeyManiac said:


> I think it looks sexy as heck.


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 3, 2009)

Can I have these last 3 minutes of my life back.  Thanks!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Apr 6, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> I'm sure this new shotgun will compliment the catalogue hunter's desires to be the coolest kid in the boat with the most fashion accessories with the newest camo, calls, deeks,gun,finest dog, best boat, etc.
> 
> I stick to my secondhand 25 year old 870 that only shoots 3 inchers, the camo parka made by Dickies that I got secondhand as well as the older secondhand Flambeau deeks that still somehow bring in a few birds here and there.  Oh, did I fail to mention my cheap Haydel's calls?



A man after my heart except I got a second hand 870 supermag greenhead gear duck deks that were given to me carrylite goose shells  that are on their second painting or so and an Olt that older then some on here and lab crosses for dawgs.

Now I don't find that gun appealin to me and I sure wouldn't spend that kind of money but if you like it and can afford it go for it and keep on enjoying the sport of waterfowling.


----------



## Medicine Man (Apr 6, 2009)

dognducks said:


> But what if she's a good person?



Don't matter you still have a homeless chick that no one else would take. But hey you're a good man..


----------



## ClintW (Apr 6, 2009)

get a beretta extrema 2 with the kick off and be done with shotguns period...


----------



## dognducks (Apr 8, 2009)

ClintW said:


> get a beretta extrema 2 with the kick off and be done with shotguns period...



I held one yesterday at dicks. It  felt like i was holding a 2x4


----------



## ClintW (Apr 10, 2009)

If you didn't like the way it felt, thats fine. You should just buy a donkey. I mean a benelli


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Apr 12, 2009)

ClintW said:


> get a beretta extrema 2 with the kick off and be done with shotguns period...



Negative.


----------



## big A 235 (Apr 12, 2009)

I saw more new Benellis fall a part this year.  Four in one day.  I wont be getting anything new from them until they clean up their act.


----------

